# cooking shoes



## rodfed (Jun 21, 2011)

/What are the best shoes for a chef to wear?


----------



## jlmassey (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't believe theirs a " best " What is your style ? Their are TONS!!

I have the skechers Slip Resistant my self.Mid Tops with Double Heel Support dew to getting blisters with the type of socks i wear ( I like ankle socks ) 
After i got my insoles In the shoes, my feet have not hurt me but once that i can recall thats after pulling a 19 hr day and whos feet wont hurt than  GREAT SHOES A++++ Get you some good insoles i have had the best luck with Dr shols " SPORT "
Here is the site of prob bally one of the biggest companies that produce shoes for company's. We are supplied by them, both at Our country club and Bar and Grill.

https://www.shoesforcrews.com/

Good Luck!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Moving this to the equipment forum, and also suggesting you use our search tool to look up previous discussions on this topic.

Welcome!

Mezzaluna


----------



## graciegirl (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a nurse x 35 years and work standing 11 out of 12 hr days. My feet dont hurt because I have taken care of them for years. Beware gel insoles. They feel great at first but collapse and thin as the day wears on and your feet warm them get super feet brand they don't look like much but are the best you can get next to a custom orthotics Dansco clogs (no insole needed) are great for standing as they are very firm and keep your arches in place and allow the forefoot to spread. Get a pro to fit you! Danskos have a line with acid and icky stuff proof leather and non slip soles. Dansko clogs are not so great if you are walking distances. Congrats to new culinary school grads! Even though you are just getting started take care of your feet and put some$$ into decent footwear. Go high tech on your socks and especially avoid cotton, the killer of comfort. Cotton + sweat= blisters. I like smart wool and Teko brand but there are loads of great brands. Change socks mid shift if sweaty. If you have arch pain roll your feet over a frozen water filled soda bottle x 5 min when you get home. Do not hesitate to go to a podiatrist if tou have foot issues!

Last, for Gods sake no Crocs! I don't care how washable they are, there is no support.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

My trick after all these years. Lightweight but good support shoe and change them 2 times a day. Powder feet. worked for me 12 to 16 hours a day, Heavy shoe makes feet more tired.


----------

